# Oklahoma Hay Report; Jan 13, 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Oklahoma Hay Report

ALFALFA HAY: Alfalfa hay prices are firm and movement remains steady.
Supplies are tightening with the continued dry weather. Very limited amounts of
precipitation fell across the state this past week with nearly all of the state
now ranging from abnormally dry to moderate drought on the US Drought Monitor
index.

GRASS HAY: Grass hay prices are steady and movement remains moderate.
Wheat and winter pasture continues to diminish due to the lack of soil moisture
in most areas. Producers looking for hay to purchase or have hay to sell can
access the hay directory on the Oklahoma Department of Agriculture's website at
Oklahoma Department of Agriculture, Food and Forestry, or call the Oklahoma Department of Agriculture Hay Hotline
at 1-800-580-6543.

ALFALFA:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality small squares 195-220 per
ton, large squares 125.00-145.00 per ton, large rounds 120.00-135.00. Good
quality small squares 155.00-175.00 per ton, large squares 115.00-125.00,
large rounds 100.00-115.00. Fair quality large squares 90.00-110.00 per ton.
Fair large rounds 80.00-95.00 a ton.

WHEAT HAY:
CENTRAL AND WESTERN OKLAHOMA: Wheat hay in large round bales 55.00-75.00 a
ton.

PANHANDLE AND WESTERN FEEDLOT AREA: Good grinding alfalfa at the edge of
the field or bale pile (spot) 80.00-100.00 a ton. Chopped and delivered to
feedlots (short haul) 110.00-130.00 per ton.

GRASS HAY:
CENTRAL AND EASTERN OKLAHOMA: Premium quality small squares 120.00-140.00
per ton, large squares 75.00-95.00 a ton, large rounds 70.00-95.00. Good
quality small squares 85.00-100.00 per ton, large rounds 50.00-75.00 per ton.
Fair quality 45.00-60.00 per ton.


----------

